

It Looks Like Sendible Just Got Hacked And Compromised Some Huge Facebook Pages - Mazy
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/09/sendible-facebook-hack/

======
Mazy
The company (Sendible) is claiming they weren't hacked - "Just to clarify,
Sendible was not hacked. One of our users has discovered a major flaw in
Facebook's security."

<http://twitter.com/Sendible/status/2111569047588865>

